# Ordering Contact Lenses Here



## rainyday1987

Hey everyone. I've lived in Spain for the past 2 months studying spanish. My spanish is not that well, beginner level mostly. Anyway, I went to the Pharmacy and placed an order for my prescription pair of contact lenses for 6 weeks and it turned out to be 146 Euro. Back home I only pay 46 dollars! I am wondering if they overcharged me or of there has been some mistake. Does anyone know about this?
My company back home in the states is Bausch and Lomb, mine are a special perscription for astigmatism but I don't know if that should make a difference.
Please let me know asap so I can get my money back if I was wrongfully charged!


----------



## xabiaxica

rainyday1987 said:


> Hey everyone. I've lived in Spain for the past 2 months studying spanish. My spanish is not that well, beginner level mostly. Anyway, I went to the Pharmacy and placed an order for my prescription pair of contact lenses for 6 weeks and it turned out to be 146 Euro. Back home I only pay 46 dollars! I am wondering if they overcharged me or of there has been some mistake. Does anyone know about this?
> My company back home in the states is Bausch and Lomb, mine are a special perscription for astigmatism but I don't know if that should make a difference.
> Please let me know asap so I can get my money back if I was wrongfully charged!


why did you go to a farmacia?

I get mine at the optician - you can take your prescription there & they have mine in stock - but they aren't a special prescription - I guess they might need to order those

I do use Bausch & Lomb though - monthly disposables for which I pay 80€ for a 6 month supply


----------



## rainyday1987

I paid 146 E for what i thought was a 6 month supply but it turned out to only be a six week supply! So I am really shocked why I paid so much.
The pharmacy had a glasses place within it, it wasn't just a pharmacy. So I guess the people who helped me were part of the glasses opticians office.
So you paid 80 euro for 6 months? Did you retrieve two boxes with 6 lenses in each?




xabiachica said:


> why did you go to a farmacia?
> 
> I get mine at the optician - you can take your prescription there & they have mine in stock - but they aren't a special prescription - I guess they might need to order those
> 
> I do use Bausch & Lomb though - monthly disposables for which I pay 80€ for a 6 month supply


----------



## xabiaxica

rainyday1987 said:


> I paid 146 E for what i thought was a 6 month supply but it turned out to only be a six week supply! So I am really shocked why I paid so much.
> The pharmacy had a glasses place within it, it wasn't just a pharmacy. So I guess the people who helped me were part of the glasses opticians office.
> So you paid 80 euro for 6 months? Did you retrieve two boxes with 6 lenses in each?


yes - a box of 6 lenses for each eye - one lens per month

some farmacias do have opticians attached, so I would imagine that it was the optician people who served you

it does sound like you paid rather a lot - are you sure you didn't get 6 months worth?

the extra might be for the special prescription


----------



## VFR

Contact lenses are very expensive here in Spain compared to the UK (and maybe the states)
Here they quote for 1 eye (yes I know) and not a pair, so always double what they quote.
I order (in fact just done so) 3 months + lenses for 61.50UK, these are focus dailies (one day disposables) and yes this is for both eyes. This is just over one third of the Spanish price.
The company I have dealt with for about 8 years now & can recommend them hand on heart, should you wish to order/check them yourself feel free to PM me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

rainyday1987 said:


> Hey everyone. I've lived in Spain for the past 2 months studying spanish. My spanish is not that well, beginner level mostly. Anyway, I went to the Pharmacy and placed an order for my prescription pair of contact lenses for 6 weeks and it turned out to be 146 Euro. Back home I only pay 46 dollars! I am wondering if they overcharged me or of there has been some mistake. Does anyone know about this?
> My company back home in the states is Bausch and Lomb, mine are a special perscription for astigmatism but I don't know if that should make a difference.
> Please let me know asap so I can get my money back if I was wrongfully charged!


This recent thread also has info about buying contact lenses
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/65521-contact-lenses.html


----------



## xabiaxica

playamonte said:


> Contact lenses are very expensive here in Spain compared to the UK (and maybe the states)
> Here they quote for 1 eye (yes I know) and not a pair, so always double what they quote.
> I order (in fact just done so) 3 months + lenses for 61.50UK, these are focus dailies (one day disposables) and yes this is for both eyes. This is just over one third of the Spanish price.
> The company I have dealt with for about 8 years now & can recommend them hand on heart, should you wish to order/check them yourself feel free to PM me.


I wonder if mine would be cheaper that way - I've often thought of buying them online, but didn't know anyone who did so

can you put the link up


----------



## jojo

Mine were from an optician, 6 months supply for 79€ and I have an astigmatism, which means I cant have dailies, I have to have monthlies!!

jo xxx


----------



## VFR

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if mine would be cheaper that way - I've often thought of buying them online, but didn't know anyone who did so
> 
> can you put the link up


PM returned & for others here is what I said...........



Yes I was going to & may have done so in the past ?, but on the mail from Postoptics (Uk company) today it said that if I asked a friend to buy they would receive a 10 pound discount off their first order, and I would receive the same off my next !
Still if I send them a link to the site/thread I guess (in hindsight) that that would suffice.

Hmmm ? Ah I remember I had to fill out an online form with I assume your details so I will go and check what is needed and report back.


postoptics | Buy cheap contact lenses in the UK - discount CIBA Focus Dailies Acuvue Bausch & Lomb Proclear Air Optix Biomedics Freshlook Solutions

*Just checked the mail & it needs your e-mail, first and last name and of course mine to be entered into the link. So the choice is yours ? (via PM only)*


----------



## VFR

Pesky Wesky said:


> This recent thread also has info about buying contact lenses
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/65521-contact-lenses.html


Some good posts/info on that thread.
BTW daily disposibles solve this biggest issue with contacts (for many users)


----------



## rainyday1987

jojo said:


> Mine were from an optician, 6 months supply for 79€ and I have an astigmatism, which means I cant have dailies, I have to have monthlies!!
> 
> jo xxx


So in your each box you received there was 6 lenses in them? so 1 lens per month?
Interesting, back in the states it was 1 lens every other 2 weeks, thats why i was sketch that they told me i could wear it for 1 month and thought they probably got ~confused~.


----------



## jojo

rainyday1987 said:


> So in your each box you received there was 6 lenses in them? so 1 lens per month?
> Interesting, back in the states it was 1 lens every other 2 weeks, thats why i was sketch that they told me i could wear it for 1 month and thought they probably got ~confused~.


I have two packs, one for the left and one for the right and in each pack there are 6 sachets with a lens in which will last for a month. Apparently because I have an astigmatism, I can only have monthlies or longer. I wanted dailies but they dont make those for my type of astigmatism!? But at the opticians they were very thorough and I have two eye tests, a glaucoma test and they gave me my first set of lenses for free and I had to go back a couple of times to make sure all was well!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR

jojo said:


> Mine were from an optician, 6 months supply for 79€ and I have an astigmatism, which means I cant have dailies, I have to have monthlies!!
> 
> jo xxx


Interesting Jo as that are not much more than here postoptics | SofLens 66 Toric - Torics for Astigmatism - Contact Lenses

The cheap items I order are for simple + lenses that as I say are a lot cheaper online.


----------



## rainyday1987

jojo said:


> I have two packs, one for the left and one for the right and in each pack there are 6 sachets with a lens in which will last for a month. Apparently because I have an astigmatism, I can only have monthlies or longer. I wanted dailies but they dont make those for my type of astigmatism!? But at the opticians they were very thorough and I have two eye tests, a glaucoma test and they gave me my first set of lenses for free and I had to go back a couple of times to make sure all was well!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i got the same thing u did And i have astigmatism too. i guess each lens lasts forr 1 month then. i never heard of soft lens's lasting for A month with my brand. thats why i was sketchy they didnt understand


----------



## jojo

rainyday1987 said:


> i got the same thing u did And i have astigmatism too. i guess each lens lasts forr 1 month then. i never heard of soft lens's lasting for A month with my brand. thats why i was sketchy they didnt understand


The ones I had before were soft lenses and they were supposed to last me a year!!! Altho they were a little ragged round the edges by their first birthday. I really would have liked dailies cos I find that there is so much dust in Spain (and my house ) that I have to spend ages cleaning and rinsing them before I put them in!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Mine were from an optician, 6 months supply for 79€ and I have an astigmatism, which means I cant have dailies, I have to have monthlies!!
> 
> jo xxx


so that's about the same as mine - are they Bosch & Lomb too?


----------



## xabiaxica

playamonte said:


> PM returned & for others here is what I said...........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was going to & may have done so in the past ?, but on the mail from Postoptics (Uk company) today it said that if I asked a friend to buy they would receive a 10 pound discount off their first order, and I would receive the same off my next !
> Still if I send them a link to the site/thread I guess (in hindsight) that that would suffice.
> 
> Hmmm ? Ah I remember I had to fill out an online form with I assume your details so I will go and check what is needed and report back.
> 
> 
> postoptics | Buy cheap contact lenses in the UK - discount CIBA Focus Dailies Acuvue Bausch & Lomb Proclear Air Optix Biomedics Freshlook Solutions
> 
> *Just checked the mail & it needs your e-mail, first and last name and of course mine to be entered into the link. So the choice is yours ? (via PM only)*


I shall have a look later to see if mine are cheaper - the only thing I'd be worried about is the post - bills seem to find us, but not much else!!


----------



## VFR

xabiachica said:


> I shall have a look later to see if mine are cheaper - the only thing I'd be worried about is the post - bills seem to find us, but not much else!!


 Yes I have heard about the post here, but if posted by Royal Mail mine always arrive at the Correos where I pick them up myself.


----------



## xabiaxica

playamonte said:


> Yes I have heard about the post here, but if posted by Royal Mail mine always arrive at the Correos where I pick them up myself.


I could do that, but it's a hassle getting to the correos when you don't drive..............


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Well, I'm not quite sure why I got a mail to say there was a new post on this thread, but I was thinking about reviving a contact lens thread anyway. Yesterday I bought 6 months supply of soft lenses, plus a check up for 29€!! It was on Let's Bonus. It's a "service" you sign up for and they send you offers every day for restaurants, spa's, beauty treatments etc in your area and hotels and holiday offers from all over. I rarely take them up on their offers, but I did buy another 6 month contact lens thing from them this time last year which was at a really swanky, professional place in Madrid. And I did an oil tasting session and have been to a couple of restaurants for cut prices. They even had driving lessons at about 70% discount! I think it's worth it just for the occasional bargains like the contact lens ones.


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm not quite sure why I got a mail to say there was a new post on this thread,


 ( a removed spammer!!)

Jo xxx


----------

